#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Кьябдже Таклунг Цетрул Ринпоче - Передача цикла Лонгчен Ньингтик (25 сентября, Бельгия)

## Pedma Kalzang

Кьябдже Таклунг Цетрул Ринпоче, нынешний глава школы Ньингма, дарует посвящения цикла Лонгчен Ньингтик. Мероприятие пройдет с 25.09.13 по 1.10.13 в бельгийском центре Патрула Ринпоче - Дхарма Сити. Подробности будут появляться:
а) на сайте Патрула Ринпоче - http://zpi.patrulrinpoche.net/Taklun...lRinpoche-2013
б) на сайте Semrig Russia - http://www.semrig.ru/
в) в сообществе в Вконтакте - http://vk.com/event55191565

Чуть позже будет создано мероприятие на Facebook'е и я тогда скину сюда ссылку.
Если есть какие-то вопросы - можно задавать их в этой теме. Постараюсь ответить.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2013), Эделизи (26.06.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang



----------

Джнянаваджра (27.08.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Только, что пришло письмо из Дхарма Сити, что у Ринпоче возникли серьезные проблемы со здоровьем и в данный момент он находится на реабилитации в Польше. Нет никакой точной информации о том, состоятся ли намеченные мероприятия в Европе или нет, но в любом случае обещали всех оперативно оповещать. Ждем новостей о самочувствии мастера  :Frown:

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------

